
Show HN: Outro – Retrospectives, Re-Imagined - tbird24
https://outro.co
======
faeyanpiraat
Scrolling the page takes up 100% CPU, and has like 1 FPS.

You should do something about that.

~~~
tbird24
Thanks, what browser/OS are you on? I definitely don't have this experience.
Sounds concerning though.

